# Eure Sommertemperaturen Juli 2009



## Sentionline007 (3. Juli 2009)

Na, ist der Sommer auch bei Euch auch angekommen?

Haben sich die anstrengungen der letzten Zeit gelohnt?

Ich hab nicht viel gemacht. Vor 6 Wochen hab ich 5x120mm Lüfter ins Seitenteil eingebaut, einfach aus Fun und hab diese bisher auf 5V laufen lassen. Jetzt wo die Temperaturen höher gehen hab ich diese auf 7V umgestellt. Jetzt sollte der eine oder andere mal seine Sommertemperaturen checken. Man hört die letzten Tage vermehrt von Bluescreens, überhitzte Grafikkarten, abrauchende Platinen. 

Ich hab hier bei mir eine Raumtemperatur von *34*°C. Zeit um gas zu geben und die Temps zu Checken.

 CPU = Fehlerhafte Dioden der Athlon 64 X2 Reihe. Ich denke *55*°C ist realistisch.
GPU = *57*°C
GPU VRM = *64*°C

Wie schauts bei euch unter Vollgas aus?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Juli 2009)

Raumtemp: max. 25°C
Außentemp: momentan 30°C

GPU idle: 68°C bei 90% Lüfterdrehzahl
GPU 3D: ca. 85°C bei 90%

CPU idle: 38°C
CPU 3D: 55°C

greetz


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

raum so um die 28grad
aussentemp 43grad weil fühler in sonne is

gpu idle 68bei 30%
gpu 3D: ca 100grad bei 100%

cpu idle:43grad
cpu 3D: 58grad


----------



## Knexi (3. Juli 2009)

Raum: 28°
CPU: Idle 29° (Lüfterdrehzahl 0rpm)
Last 40° (Lüfterdrehzahl 340 rpm)


----------



## BopItXtremeII (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch 

Mein Hardware:
Q6600 @ 2,4Ghz @ 1,1V
Radeon 4850 @ Scythe Musashi

CPU idle: 41°C
CPU prime: 54°C

Graka idle (95Mhz Chiptakt bei 0,89V und 500Mhz Ramtakt): 38°C
Graka furmark (@standard): 58°C

Alles bei einer Raumtemperatur von 29°C


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

raum  25°C
cpu    50°C         (last)  E6750@ 3,3GHZ
gpu    55°C         (last)  9800gt

Alles wakü


----------



## Sentionline007 (3. Juli 2009)

Na dann mach ich mir mal keine sorgen, da ich ja anscheinend auf Wakü Level bin. Bei über 60°C GPU/CPU hätt ich meine Belüftung auf 12V umgestellt.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine Temps.

Raumtemperatur: 34°
CPU Temperatur: 82°
GPU Temperatur: 60°


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

@ ghostadmin
dein prozesor wird aber schon gut warm^^


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Nein, der wird normal warm


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das das zu warm ist sondern nur das die cpu schon recht warm ist welche ist es den?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Ein Q9550 powered by 1,4 Volt


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab schon schiss ab 65°C Angst und deiner hat 82°C


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

Der hält das ohne Probleme seit gut 9 Monaten aus


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Juli 2009)

Raum 28° (Dachwohnung), draussen ist es atm kühler 

CPU : Core0 43° Core1 37° Core2 37° Core3 37°

GPU : 53°

Mainboard : 33°

Grüsse


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

wie viel ghz haste den?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2009)

master11 schrieb:


> wie viel ghz haste den?



Wer?
Ich?
3,6


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

ja genau du ghostadmin^^


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

Die Höchsttemperatur der CPU unter Last ist bei mir immer gleich, unabhängig von der Raumtemperatur (die war in den letzten fünf Jahren nie über 31° C, laut gespeichertem MAX-Wert meines Thermometers). 
Ich habe sie auf ca. 70° festgelegt. 
Bei 30° Zimmertemperatur kann ich meinen Rechner natürlich besser hören. 
Von der dynamischen Regelung profitiert natürlich auch die GraKa, die kommt auch kaum über 70°, unabhängig von der Jahreszeit.
Raumtemperatur jetzt 29° C.


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

@ octocore
so hätte ich es auch gerne bei mir steigen die temps immer mit der raumtemperatur.


----------



## riedochs (3. Juli 2009)

Hab nur CPU: Max 85 Grad


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juli 2009)

lol für 3,6Ghz schon 1,4V  Kommt soweit schon mit Standardspannung


----------



## Shi (3. Juli 2009)

26° Raum

GPU
Idle 44° (UC)
FurMark 60° (OC, Extreme Burning Mode)

CPU
Idle Core1: 44° Core 2: 37° , kein OC, Boxed Kühler
3D kann ich grad nicht testen


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

> lol für 3,6Ghz schon 1,4V  Kommt soweit schon mit Standardspannung



sei froh dan hast du eine gute cpu erwischt.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

master11 schrieb:


> @ octocore
> so hätte ich es auch gerne bei mir steigen die temps immer mit der raumtemperatur.



Unter Idle ist das bei mir natürlich auch so, weil sich an der Mindestgeschwindigkeit der Lüfter nichts ändert.
Dafür habe ich im Winter auch eine CPU-Last-Temperatur von ca. 70° C. 
Das dürfte manche stören, mich aber nicht, wenn's dafür leise bleibt.
Die CPU stört es auch nicht, die wird erst bei 85° wackelig.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (3. Juli 2009)

bei mit im keller sind die temps wie eh und jeh: Klasse!!!^^


----------



## utacat (3. Juli 2009)

Raum 26°

Laut Speedfan:
CPU 41°
Core 1 +2 38°(nur minimale Abeichungen der beiden Kerne C2D 8400)
Sys 43°
GPU 48°Fanspeed 50%


----------



## Lindt (3. Juli 2009)

Meine Soundkarte wird nach ein paar Stunden Betreib so heiss, dass kein klarer Sound mehr raus kommt, dann kommt sie erstmal 5 min ins gefrierfach...


----------



## TheReal1604 (3. Juli 2009)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> bei mit im keller sind die temps wie eh und jeh: Klasse!!!^^



Lucker! 

Meine Temps:

Raum: 26°C
CPU: 48°C (3d) Core1:45°C Core2:44°C
GPU: 64°C (3d)
GPU: 44°C (Idle)


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Juli 2009)

Raumtemo: 28°
CPU: Idle 40° bei 600rpm
Last: 55° bei 1.000rpm

Graka: Idle: 50° bei 25%
Last: 79° bei 80%


----------



## platti18 (4. Juli 2009)

Raumtemperatur: 28°
CPU Temperatur: Idle 29-31 / Last 53 / E8600 @ 3.7 GhZ
GPU Temperatur: Idle 38 / Last 55-58 GTX 260


achja wieso haben die meisten so hohe cpu temperaturen im idle zustand ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube bei dem einen oder anderen stimmen die Temps Definitiv nicht!

Auch Wurst nun meine Temps @ Wakü 

CPU...Idle...31-33...Last...Max 45...
Gpu...Idle...41-43...Last...Max 56...

Also schon fast zu Kalt......


----------



## Swonte (4. Juli 2009)

So,dank dem kühlen Nass bleiben die Temps schön unten 

Raum:26°C

CPU Idl:28-30°C
GPU Idl:43°C

CPU Last:43°C max.
GPU Last:57°C max.


----------



## AdeE (4. Juli 2009)

Tag,

Raum: ca. 28°C

CPU: 41-44°C (je nach Core unterschiedlich - normalerweise gute 10°C kühler)
GPU: 48°C


----------



## Neoar (4. Juli 2009)

Raum: 28° 

CPU idle: 43°
CPU 100% : 55°

GPU idle: 60 °
GPU 3D: 73°


----------



## Sentionline007 (4. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs denn mal mit Screens, so wie ich am anfang. Erzählen kann man ja viel


----------



## madace (4. Juli 2009)

Raum: 28°C
CPU idle: 40°C
CPU load: 51°C

GPU idle: 49°C
GPU load: 60°C


PS: Bei der Hitze würde mich auch die Temp. eurer HDDs interessieren?


----------



## Ezio (4. Juli 2009)

Raum: 27°C
CPU idle: 34°C
CPU 100% load: 43°C
(Wakü)
GPU idle: ~50°C
GPU load: 60-70°C


----------



## speddy411 (4. Juli 2009)

Raum: 26°C

CPU idle: 42°C
CPU load: 56°C

GPU idle: 53°C
GPU load: 65°C


----------



## OctoCore (5. Juli 2009)

madace schrieb:


> PS: Bei der Hitze würde mich auch die Temp. eurer HDDs interessieren?



Kein Problem:
Raum: 28 ° C

Samsung 1 TB -> 31° C
2x Samsung 250 GB -> 37°/38° C
Die Platten sind zum Messzeitpunkt allerdings praktisch im Leerlauf


----------



## Jan92 (5. Juli 2009)

Meine Temps

RaumTemp: 26 °C

MB: 41°C
CPU 42°C
GPU 64°C                     
GPU (MemIO) 74°C
GPU (Shader) 69°C

Das sind die Temps im Normalbetrieb wenn ich Zock steigt die der graka auf über 80°C habe mir neu eine HD 4870 gekauft sind die Temps so io oder soll ich mir doch lieber eine ander Graka hollen ? hätte noch Zeit zum Umtauschen

Grüße


----------



## gowengel (5. Juli 2009)

CPU0: 58°C
CPU1: 57°C
GPU: 80°C
Headspreader CPU: 47°C

Raumtemp: 32°C  
HDD (Seagate 7200.8er also alt): 35°C


----------



## Xarife (5. Juli 2009)

Zimmer: 21°
Außen: 31°

Idle: 51°
Last: 58°

Ist ein Laptop.


----------



## X3N05 (5. Juli 2009)

raumtemp: ca. 25°

CPU: 35° idle 42° last @ zerotherm nirvana mit scythe sflex 800
GPU: 33° idle 41° last @ ac accelero s1 rev2 mit scythe sflex 800


----------



## fighter0190 (6. Juli 2009)

Raumtemperatur 30°C

CPU: 41°C IDLE
CPU: 55°C Last
GPU: 58°C IDLE
GPU: 66°C Last


----------



## devon (6. Juli 2009)

Außen 22,4°C
Raumtemp 20,4°C! ohne Klima!
 CPU: 35°C Ild
GPU 37°C / 38°C idl


CPU 40°C Last
GPU 40°C/42°C Last

@ Wakü


----------



## Kaputt ? (6. Juli 2009)

Cpu: 89°c 
gpu: 77°c

:d


----------



## Firefight3r (16. Juli 2009)

Raum Temp: 30°

Ohne Last:

CPU 40
GPU 65 (60% Lüfter)
3 Festplatte, alle um die 35-40 Grad

Unter Last:

Cpu 55
GPU 80-90 , bei Call of Juarez Bound in Blood 105°C !! (Weiter habe ich mich nicht getraut..hab dann lieber ausgemacht)

Ist das bedenklich?

Mein System:
Board:Neo P35 Neo 2
CPU: E6750 @ 3176
Grafikkarte: 8800GTX
4GB DDR 2

Hinten ein 120 Lüfter zum Luft rauspusten, vorne ein 120 zum ansaugen.

Mache mir langsam Sorgen..liegt das nur an Call of Juarez oder sollte ich vll. mal neue WLP auf die GPU auftragen?
Noch einen weiteren Lüfter einbauen?

Bin echt ratlos, würde mich über einen Tipp freuen.


----------



## rande (16. Juli 2009)

Raumtemp: 27,5°

CPU: 45°
MB: 55°
GPU: 66°
HDD: 34°


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. Juli 2009)

raum 26°C
cpu 36°C (last) E8300@3GhZ
gpu 46°C (last) 4850 @musashi


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (17. Juli 2009)

Raum 22°C

*Idle:*
Cpu: 25°C (T-Case), 36/33°C (Core)

*Load:*
CPU: 38° (T-Case), 50/51°C (Core)


----------



## Firefight3r (18. Juli 2009)

Soo, nun nach dem erneuern der WLP und der Installation eines weitern Lüfters, meine neuen Temps:

*Ohne Last:* 

Cpu: 36°C
Gpu: 50°C
Festplatten 29°C - 33°C

*Unter Last:*

Cpu:45°C-50°C
Gpu: 79°C (nie über 80)  
Festplatten 34°C - 40°C


----------

